# .22-250 Brass Once Fired



## srhinton (Feb 1, 2013)

I have 200 pieces of once fired 22-250Rem brass for sale. It is all Winchester headstamp. It has all been annealed, sized, inside/outside chamferred, primer pockets uniformed, flash holes deburred, once fired and tumbled. I'd take $27.00 per 100. Text is best as I work shiftwork. In Tooele, but can meet in Bountiful.
















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------

